#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-23
<vychune> hey whos new bot?
<wrst> vychune:  mine... its a stupid bot
<vychune> lol
<vychune> what does it do?
<wrst> .weather livingston tn
<testbot8570> Cloudy, 80.6℉ (27℃), 29.95in (1011mb), Calm 0kt (↑) - KCHA 00:53Z
<wrst> .google ubuntu
<wrst> .g ubuntu
<testbot8570> wrst: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<wrst> .wik ubuntu
<testbot8570> "Ubuntu (philosophy), an ethical concept of African origin" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<wrst> testbot8570: tell vychune hello
<testbot8570> wrst: I'll pass that on when vychune is around.
<vychune> nice
<testbot8570> vychune: 01:31Z <wrst> tell vychune hello
<wrst> vychune:  that's more or less it :)
<vychune> cool
<wrst> testbot8570: !
<vychune> can you make me one?
<vychune> lol
<vychune> .weather 38116
<testbot8570> Scattered, 80.6℉ (27℃), 29.82in (1006mb), Gentle breeze 10kt (↑) - KMEM 00:53Z
<wrst> vychune: http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<wrst> testbot8570: http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<wrst> testbot8570!
<testbot8570> wrst!
<vychune> kick testbot8570
<vychune> lol
<vychune> just wanted to see a response
<vychune> .t
<testbot8570> Sun, 22 May 2011 20:35:33 CDT
<vychune> testbot8570: tell wrst hes a dork
<testbot8570> vychune: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> testbot8570!
<testbot8570> wrst!
<testbot8570> wrst: 01:36Z <vychune> tell wrst hes a dork
<wrst> i know that vychune :)
<vychune> im having to much fun
<vychune> im having to much funhe would love this
<vychune> correction: he would love this
<wrst> i'm going to mess with itsome here soon
<vychune> oh i will too lol
<vychune> aw man i was just about to tell cyber something
<wrst> give it just a second :)
<vychune> hey perfect it man its your project
<wrst> hmm he isn't wanting to restart :\
<wrst> ha there it is
<wrst> ubuntu-tn-infobo: tell vychune hello
<vychune> and there it isnt lol
<wrst> ok leaving him alone for a while
<vychune> lol
<vychune> .t
<infobot-tn> Sun, 22 May 2011 20:49:20 CDT
<vychune> infobot-tn: tell wrst leave ya alone
<infobot-tn> vychune: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<wrst> ha ha
<infobot-tn> wrst: 01:49Z <vychune> tell wrst leave ya alone
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> i hate PC troubleshooting at home w/ mom
<wrst> what's wrong with it?
<wrst> .weather 38570
<infobot-tn> Cloudy, 21℃, 1016mb, Gentle breeze 8kt (↑) - GCTS 01:30Z
<vychune> not the computer. my mom
<vychune> everytime i do it she makes computer reference for my smarts
<wrst> ha ha
<vychune> o/
<orangeninja> you up cyberanger ?
<cyberanger> hey orangeninja
<orangeninja> sorry I missed you i was on another screen..../
<cyberanger> what's up
<wrst> .weather Livingston TN
<infobot-tn> Cloudy, 66.2℉ (19℃), 30.00in (1013mb), Mist, Light air 3kt (↑) - KCHA, 09:53Z
<cyberanger> wrst: ... with a 100% chance of linux
<cyberanger> wrst: just hate the weather out west
<cyberanger> enough damage from tornados already, then that
<wrst> bad weather on the way cyberanger
 * wrst just heard abotu MO
<cyberanger> for me seems unlikly
<cyberanger> maybe a stray drop at worst
<cyberanger> you however, oh boy
<cyberanger> you've got something brewing, and it's not the coffee
<wrst> ahh must be staying to the north cyberanger
 * wrst needs to look at a radar
<cyberanger> wrst: yep, some is hitting dunlap, that's fringe
<cyberanger> straight east
<cyberanger> great deal in nashville already based on Radar
<cyberanger> you all have a good day, I don't expect to be online too much for the next 48 to 72 hours
<cyberanger> just a normal move is all
<wrst> ok cyberanger be careful will talk with you later
<cyberanger> I'll be checking in here and there though, so if I'm needed, shoot (please, without live ammo though)
<cyberanger> wrst: thanks, small place, shouldn't be bad, just time to do it is all
<wrst> see you later cyberanger
<wrst> infobot-tn: tell Xpistos hello :)
<infobot-tn> wrst: I'll pass that on when Xpistos is around.
<cyberanger> *infobot-tn says hello master wrst
<Xpistos> infobot-tn: tell wrst What's up!
<infobot-tn> Xpistos: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<infobot-tn> Xpistos: 14:33Z <wrst> tell Xpistos hello :)
<Xpistos> lol
<vychune> hey guys
<wrst> hey hey vychune
<infobot-tn> wrst: 14:42Z <Xpistos> tell wrst What's up!
<wrst> Xpistos: how are things going?
<wrst> .weather livingston tn
<infobot-tn> Cover Unknown, ?, ?mb, (wind unknown) - KCHA (time unknown)
 * wrst facepalms
<wrst> .weather bna
<infobot-tn> Scattered, 18℃, 1014mb, Light breeze 6kt (↑) - OITM 14:00Z
<wrst> .weather nashville tn
<infobot-tn> Cloudy, 71.6℉ (22℃), 29.92in (1010mb), Moderate breeze 12kt (↑) - KBNA 14:53Z
<vychune> hey wrst
 * wrst does not like the metric system!
<wrst> vychune: how are you doing?
<vychune> im doing good
<vychune> you?
<Xpistos> I okies
<wrst> doing well especially for a monday :)
<vychune> good
<vychune> infobot-tn: tell linuxman410 that i said whats good
<infobot-tn> vychune: I'll pass that on when linuxman410 is around.
<pace_t_zulu> .weather bna
<infobot-tn> Scattered, 18℃, 1014mb, Light breeze 6kt (↑) - OITM 14:00Z
<vychune> .weather Memphis
<infobot-tn> KeyError: 'geonames' (file "/home/ircbot/phenny/modules/weather.py", line 26, in location)
<vychune> -_- wrst wth
<vychune> .weather memphis
<pace_t_zulu> .weather Nashville
<infobot-tn> Overcast ☁, 75.2℉ (24℃), 29.92in (1010mb), Moderate breeze 11kt (↑) - KMEM 14:53Z
<infobot-tn> Cloudy, 71.6℉ (22℃), 29.92in (1010mb), Moderate breeze 12kt (↑) - KBNA 14:53Z
<pace_t_zulu> probably should precede that string with "Nashville: " or "Memphis: "
<vychune> infobot-tn: tell wrst -_- wrst wth
<infobot-tn> vychune: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<pace_t_zulu> the KMEM and KBNA at the end is more cryptic than it needs to be
<vychune> pace_t_zulu: very ture
<vychune> true
<vychune> .weather mem
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i'd be happy to contribute programming to the bot
<infobot-tn> ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '//' (file "/home/ircbot/phenny/modules/weather.py", line 198, in f_weather)
<pace_t_zulu> .weather nashville
<infobot-tn> Cloudy, 71.6℉ (22℃), 29.92in (1010mb), Moderate breeze 12kt (↑) - KBNA 14:53Z
<vychune> .weather memphis
<infobot-tn> Overcast ☁, 75.2℉ (24℃), 29.92in (1010mb), Moderate breeze 11kt (↑) - KMEM 14:53Z
<vychune> infobot-tn: wth
<cyberanger> .weather adak, ak
<pace_t_zulu> and what is 14:53Z ??? 14:53 Zulu ?
<infobot-tn> Overcast ☁, 39.2℉ (4℃), 29.79in (1005mb), Light breeze 6kt (↑) - PADK 14:56Z
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: yep
<cyberanger> it's coded for GMT
<pace_t_zulu> i mean ... i like the shoutout
<pace_t_zulu> but we should do UTC rather than GMT ... as UTC is Ubuntu time
<cyberanger> (for IRC thats smart, but I hate the inflexability)
<wrst> .weather memphis tn
<infobot-tn> wrst: 15:02Z <vychune> tell wrst -_- wrst wth
<infobot-tn> Overcast ☁, 75.2℉ (24℃), 29.92in (1010mb), Moderate breeze 11kt (↑) - KMEM 14:53Z
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: who is programming the bot?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: be a neat little project to throw up on launchpad
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: gmt is utc
<cyberanger> one in the same
<cyberanger> GMT/UTC is full notation
<pace_t_zulu> yea ... i'd like to take a crack at making it a little friendlier
<cyberanger> as for coding idk, the admin is wrst
<vychune> .c
<infobot-tn> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'encode' (file "/home/ircbot/phenny/modules/calc.py", line 72, in c)
<pace_t_zulu> why does it broadcast errors?
<pace_t_zulu> you should log those to a file
<vychune> good point
<wrst> ha ha pace_t_zulu, cyberanger made me put it in here!
<vychune> infobot-tn: tell wrst log erorrs to file
<infobot-tn> vychune: I'll pass that on when wrst is around.
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: just playing with python some :)
<infobot-tn> wrst: 15:07Z <vychune> tell wrst log erorrs to file
<cyberanger> wrst: it was working, why not
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that could be dangerous if someone has some time where none of us are around
<cyberanger> is it still in #swissknife-test
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: how
<wrst> yes cyberanger
<cyberanger> it's only info
<pace_t_zulu> ssh infobot@204.116.127.107
<wrst> yeah
<wrst> true pace_t_zulu
<wrst> thank you sir :)
<pace_t_zulu> not that anyone would ... but it is hanging out there like an invitation
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  a kiddie script probably could have got hold of that
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: one of us is always here though
<vychune> ok then
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: between the hours of 1 am and 5 am i bet our numbers are low
<cyberanger> and where is the risk exactly, just spam of info right?
<wrst> cyberanger: took him offline until i have time to mess with it
<vychune> got this in the makers chan
<vychune> http://atheistatlarge.org/2011/05/the-best-rapture-photos/
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: low, but usually around
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it's not got any op ability like chanserv, and it'll spam at worst, right?
<cyberanger> or is there another worry?
<pace_t_zulu> more like i worry for the server it sits on
<pace_t_zulu> and any users on that server
<vychune> oh yeah that could be problems
<pace_t_zulu> spam on here is hardly a big deal
<pace_t_zulu> it hasn't been something we've ever had to worry about
<cyberanger> if it's not locked down, but on the code I read, looked solid
<cyberanger> but yeah, see your point
<pace_t_zulu> uh huh ... broadcasting error messages with file paths in them is ill-advised ...
<Juzzy-> http://cash-fans.info/one-trillion-dollars.html
<vychune> to the utmost pace_t_zulu
<vychune> Juzzy-: well damn
<Juzzy-> no doubt
<vychune> anybody wanna break me off a piece off that
<vychune> lol
<vychune> see ya guys gotta rokk
<vychune> roll
<wrst> welcome electricus
<electricus> howdy
<electricus> ya..strange thing.. i fired up quasselcore again on my server and poof..all my old channels came up again
<electricus> i found the old user profile to run the core under.. i had totally forgot
<electricus> guys.. i am seriously liking Ron Paul
<electricus> I think he's 10 times smarter than all those idiots in washington
<wrst> electricus: didn't realize you still weren't using quassel core?
<wrst> and electricus on Paul his domestic policy I think is ok, his foriegn policy blows chunks :)
<orias> :)
<electricus> wrst: do you not like his foreign policy because of isreal?
<wrst> well electricus he really doesn't have a foriegn policy
<wrst> I just don't think he stands a chance because he is a libertarion trying to get elected on a the republican ticket that really doesnt' make a lot of sense either
 * wrst hates equally all politicians :)
<electricus> wrst: what do you think we actually need as foreign policy..?
<electricus> i've always been baffled how the leadership of this country thinks it has to give out billions of dollars to other countries.. and fight their battles for them
<wrst> electricus: nuke first ask questions later?
<electricus> haha
<wrst> I'm half serious, if people want to complaing and bemoan the US cut off aid
<electricus> I'm pretty sure that's Ron Paul's take on it too
<electricus> wrst: check this out:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXIdMq3-aqk
<wrst> electricus: i don't agree with his position on israel however and yes I know that's not consistant :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-24
<orangeninja> What happining everybody?
<GTswagger> orangeninja: electricus: wrst: Juzzy-: cyberanger: chris4585: orias: pace_t_zulu: Dan9186: Svpernova09: pleia2: ping
<GTswagger> Sorry to ping everybody, but I desperately need Ubuntu speakers to fill the UbuCon out at the SouthEast LinuxFest.
<GTswagger> Due to unforseen circumstances, if I can't fill it out we'll have to partially or completely pull the plug.
<GTswagger> SELF 2011 is June 10th-12th in Spartanburg, SC.  There is an UbuCon on Fri the 10th and Sun the 12th.
<GTswagger> Anybody game to speak?
<orangeninja> I don't think anyone else is here at the moment GTswagger
<GTswagger> orangeninja:  I'll wait. :)
<orangeninja> :)
<wrst> GTswagger: cyberanger i think generally attends
<GTswagger> wrst:  thanks I'll wait for him to pop back in the channel
<wrst> cool GTswagger
<orangeninja> wrst or GTswagger : is the only way to clear out old kernals to delete from synaptic package manager? I thought there was a console command that did this too...
 * GTswagger confesses guiltily to using Arch Linux and Gentoo.
<orangeninja> well, I might be using those one day too... But i figure i'll be on ubuntu for a while longer.
<orias> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/need-to-remove-old-versions-of-ubuntu-kernel-466660/
<orias> or if you know which one you want gone: sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.2x-xx-*
<cyberanger> wrst: only the first year, at clemson, last year conflicted with family trip, but that family trip and fosscon had great timing, end of trip was delayed, was in one of my hometowns, Rochester, NY, it worked
<cyberanger> GTswagger: we won't hold arch or gentoo against you (heck, I think some of us have switched away from ubuntu ourselves, or at least broadened our horizions)
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> what exactly is needed?
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  *buntu talks
<GTswagger> for UbuCon
<cyberanger> I couldn't give you the kind of confirmation you'd need for that, the cost shot up when it moved from clemson to spartanburg
<cyberanger> increased amount of gas, hotel fees, less campsites nearby
<cyberanger> if I managed to go, I wouldn't know until 24-48 hours before, or so
<cyberanger> GTswagger: I can pass the word to 6 lugs, Chattanooga, Knoxville, Cookeville, Nashville, Memphis & Asheville, NC, if you'd like
<cyberanger> it's not exactly what you had in mind, but it's what I can offer now, I know Asheville has had people attend before, and some of the TN ones always metion SELF
<cyberanger> how short are you?
<cyberanger> GTswagger: how many ubucon speakers are you short?
<wrst> GTswagger: I'm guilty of using arch also, and ubuntu but am really liking arch
<chris4585> did someone say arch?
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  I've already spammed all the SE LUGs about SELF, so I'd rather avoid spamming them again if I can help it.
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  extremely short
<cyberanger> chris4585: a few
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  We'd need over a dozen speakers easy to fill out the scheduled time on both days.
<cyberanger> GTswagger: any deadline?
<GTswagger> wrst:  I cam to Arch from Gentoo after Gentoo's mass desktop developer exodus.   Gentoo still makes an uber elite server ... but there's just not enough manpower on the desktop side anymore.  Miro didn't make it into portage for 5 years.  That's insanity.
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  no firm deadline, but the sooner the better
<wrst> GTswagger: I just am not so wildabout unity and really like gnome 3 so that's a large reason I'm using Arch moreandmore
<GTswagger> wrst:  I <3 me some KDE 4.   But honestly I spend most of my time in KDE in yakuake and Opera.
<orangeninja> still on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS .....
<cyberanger> GTswagger: I'm concerned by the time I could actually confirm things, I'd be giving you 3-5 days notice, if I'm lucky
<GTswagger> I do have some Ubuntu LTS servers though, mainly because they have a long support cycle and Zimbra supports them.
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  Let's see how things fill up and I'll get back to you
<GTswagger> can you email me at speakers@southeastlinuxfest.org so I don't forget?
<cyberanger> sure, I'm seeing if you emailed the lugs I listed too
<cyberanger> some of them never bring up self (at least until afterwards)
<cyberanger> also, you might want to consider shooting our mailing list on it, 15% of our members are IRC, 10% right now (roughly)
<orangeninja> GTswagger: I got your email on NLUG list May 19
<cyberanger> nlug is the only one I recall seeing
<orangeninja> Im in the channel now, kinda dead but I'll throw it in there...
<cyberanger> and they had a fair sized group go last year, if I recall
<cyberanger> GTswagger: just took a quick look, unlikely I will be going unless work sends me there or something like that, something to cut costs
<cyberanger> I'll see what other way I might be able to help this issue
<vychune> o/
<orangeninja> hey vychune
<vychune> long time no see
<orangeninja> I know...
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  k, thnx
<vychune> hows everybody doing?
<orangeninja> pretty good.
<vychune> im now a mint user
<vychune> mom loves it
<vychune> i like it
<vychune> any web devs here
<cyberanger> GTswagger: I see some lugs in smaller cities (however one is just as big as the two cities an hour away) were missed, I'll cross post from your ALE post, get them in the loop too
<cyberanger> GTswagger: were you at SELF or Atlanta Linux Fest in 2009?
<GTswagger> cyberanger:  I'm SELF's speaker coordinator.  And I was also at ALF.
<pace_t_zulu> GTswagger: what kind of speakers are you looking for?
<pace_t_zulu> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/05/mozilla-rejects-webp-image-format-google-adds-it-to-picasa.ars
<GTswagger> pace_t_zulu:  anything *buntu
<orias> anybody have tips on manually updating your kernel version?
<wrst> orias: when you say manually updating how manual do you mean?
<orias> terminal or synaptic
<wrst> ok so don't mean like compiling then :)
<wrst> orias:  i'm betting there is a PPA?
<wrst> orias: what exactly are you wanting?
<orias> probably, but what kind of issues seem common?
<wrst> orias: i have no clue, do you use any non open source drivers?
<wrst> I guess the big question is why do you want to update?
<orias>  im on 2.6.32, .35 is out
<wrst> orias: what version of ubuntu ?
<orias> .39 is soon
<orias> a heavily modified version of mint
<orias> based off 10.4
<orias> I dont want to have to reset up everything
<chris4585> orias, biggest issue is a driver or something doesn't yet work on a newer kernel, and to fix that just use your older kernel, if you didn't uninstall it
<chris4585> if thats what you mean
<wrst> orias: i don't really see any advantage to worrying about it if all is working well
<orias> hmmm
<wrst> sounds like a good way to have problems that you don't know :)
<orias> :D
<wrst> but there are ppa's out there i believe
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> i would probably just upgrade from 10.04
<chris4585> I'm on .38 using 11.04
<wrst> i'm on .38 on 11.04 and on arch  also
<chris4585> speaking of which, I believe sometime I'll join you wrst on arch
<orias> if i have to do a dist upgrade i may as well redo evereything from scratch and just go to debian or arch :p
<wrst> chris4585: my notebook is about to burn so I'm going to get one set up just as I want
<wrst> orias: not really i don't know about mint but ubuntu upgrades rather nicely
<orias> its supposed to :D
<wrst> I've never had much issue other than with 9.10, and well I had nothing but trouble with it
<wrst> orias:
<wrst> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<wrst> they have debs for them... not for sure I would go that route, even have .39 and .40 available
<orias> well there's a long weekend coming up
<wrst> go out orias, cook a hot dog play some ball breathe some fresh air ;)
<wrst> orias: i don't know if that is the ubuntu kernel or just the vanilla kernel either
<orias> i was looking at fdisk, i still have my old windows recovery partition lying around, I think ill just blow that out and shrink some things and drive something else in there
<orias> so... arch or debian?
<wrst> orias: what do you want?
<wrst> you want up to date software or stability or somewhere in the middle?
<orias> a system i can build up, learn from and relatively up to date
<wrst> if you want latest and greatest arch is great for that, stability can't beat debian, I think ubuntu really gives you best of both worlds
<wrst> orias: i think arch or debian either can give you that, I like arch because its very... chris4585 is this the right term its fairly vanillay linux?
<orias> vanilla is good, its a good base to build upon
<wrst> but its not gentoo you aren't compiling junk all the time or anything but nothing much configures itself like ubuntu
<wrst> it will also make you really appreciate ubuntu
<chris4585> wrst, its uh, very easy to customize and bleeding edge
<chris4585> bbl
<pace_t_zulu> sudo rm -rf /bin/laden
<pace_t_zulu> ^ made me laugh
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it's the '/bin' part that clinches it for me
<pace_t_zulu> GTswagger: i could talk about using ubuntu to screen movies for monkeys ;)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: how are things going?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good ... i am working on a bug for this OsiriX software i use alot
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i've actually got a patch for it ... trying to convince the head honcho to commit it
<wrst> hmm hope that is a good thing
<wrst> oh that is good
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: the guy is trying to fix the bug himself - but i'm not certain he is able to reproduce it on his end ... he closed my original filing as 'Works for me'
<pace_t_zulu> and a commit he made in the last few hours is actually quite a step backward
<wrst> :/
<pace_t_zulu> he calls malloc twice ... the first time he requests 1.5x the memory he needs allocated ... the second time with the correct amount of memory needed ...
<pace_t_zulu> the problem is not with malloc
<pace_t_zulu> and that commit did not fix the problem whatsoever ... though my patch does
<pace_t_zulu> https://sourceforge.net/tracker/download.php?group_id=107249&atid=647131&file_id=412648&aid=3304138
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ^ that's my patch
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: all Greek to me
<pace_t_zulu> my patch drops a for-loop ... which has very positive effects on performance
<pace_t_zulu> and all that code is wrapped in a for-loop anyway
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: Objective-C ;)
 * wrst is not so cool as to be called a programmer :)
 * pace_t_zulu looks forward to moving past the programmer job title
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-25
<vychune> o/
<orangeninja> hello vychune
<vychune> how you doing
<orangeninja> good, how are you?
<vychune> good
<vychune> got a surprise upon logging itno midsouthmakers's chan
<vychune> <CTDummy> vychune: Message from Svpernova09: I'm really glad your herpes test was negative
<orangeninja> lol, well congrats......
<vychune> he was just messing
<orangeninja> ha, I know.
<vychune> and it not that funny
<vychune> !weather 38116
<vychune> oops wrong chan
<orangeninja> here you go, 83 and partly sunny
<orangeninja> at least i my zip
<vychune> lol
<vychune> 38116
<vychune> btw where wrst bot
<orangeninja> you do OK with the flooding down that way vychune ?
<vychune> yes im very far from the river down here
<wrst> vychune: working on another one
<vychune> oh ok wrst
<orangeninja> vychune: midsouthmakers is a maker group near memphis right?
<orias> yes
<orias> why do you ask?
<orangeninja> Oh, I thought it was I remeber something about it several months back.
<orangeninja> I don't know about any local maker groups up here.
<orias> There's us in Memphis (MidsouthMakers) a group in Knoxville and ofc HC in Nashville
<orias> Huntsville has Makers Local as well
<orangeninja> cool
<orias> are you in Memphis?
<orangeninja> i am in Nashville
<orias> checked out HC yet?
<orias> http://www.hackerconsortium.com/location.php
<orangeninja> looking at the site now
<orangeninja> thanks to your link
<vychune> thanks for answering in my absence orias
<vychune> locobot_4: o/
<cyberanger> Anyone here using 64 bit on their desktops (I've only used it on servers)
<cyberanger> I would care to know if you've been seeing any 64 bit only issues as of late
<chris4585> cyberanger, not lately, but the only issue I even encountered was with flash
<cyberanger> not lately, good, that's what I want to hear
<chris4585> well I meant not lately by that specific issue ^
<cyberanger> I'm looking to upgrade, between ram and the hdd, I have to use Grub2 (or a mess of patches) for GPT (instead of MBR) to deal with a limitation on hard discs
<cyberanger> and memory is 16 GB, which will mean 64 bit
<chris4585> you could use the pae kernel, I'm using it and ubuntu automatically installed it
<cyberanger> chris4585: it's the biggest issue I hear, 32 bit code on x64, and you've not had it lately
<cyberanger> the x64 or x86 pae kernel?
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, but that might not solve the HDD issue, just the ram issue
<chris4585> there is an HDD issue?
<cyberanger> I can try x86-PAE first, worst case, I reinstall with x64-pae
<chris4585> x86 pae kernel, I have 4gbs of ram and a x64 cpu and ubuntu installed the x86 pae kernel
<chris4585> using the 32bit iso ^
<cyberanger> chris4585: 2.19TB
<cyberanger> limitation
<chris4585> are you serious? I didn't know that
<cyberanger> and I'm seeing conflicting info on ubuntu setting the HIGHMEM64 option
<cyberanger> chris4585: more in hardware than linux it seems yes
<chris4585> strange
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, it's gotta have GUID Partition Table (GPT) instead of an MBR
<chris4585> ah, I didn't know that
<cyberanger> and Unified Extensible Firmware Interface instead of the BIOS
<cyberanger> there is also a limitation in the PAE HIGHMEM64 option, each process is limited to ~3.75GB but I hope that's not a concern for awhile
<cyberanger> chris4585: you answered what really concerned me, the biggest issue, 32 bit code running on 64 bit being too buggy
<cyberanger> flash for example
<cyberanger> you've not had any issues of late
<cyberanger> I've been at this for awhile tonight, checking hardware with debian and ubuntu
<cyberanger> and so on, if I'm putting this much into it
<cyberanger> chris4585: thanks
<cyberanger> chris4585: this is gonna be the most powerful (and possibly most expensive) rig I've built
<cyberanger> gotta do my homework before I invest
<cyberanger> I'm excited though, this will be sweet
<chris4585> I don't think I'd worry about the flash so much, I haven't heard of many issues with it lately
<chris4585> doing the research sucks I can assure you that, I've had to do it before, but its worth it to get hardware that works flawless
<chris4585> I'm going to sleep, good night cyberanger
<cyberanger> chris4585: indeed
<cyberanger> normal rig isnt as much work too
<cyberanger> this is too much power
<wrst> morning everyone
<cyberanger> Morning wrst
<cyberanger> wrst: your using 64 bit too right?
<wrst> cyberanger: me no I haven't?
<wrst> cyberanger: well take that back I do use 64 on the desktop since I have 8 GB of RAM and I just ordered a laptop and will likely run 64bit on it also
<cyberanger> wrst: any issues
<cyberanger> wrst: getting parts for a rig that will require it
<wrst> cyberanger: No only with flash I've always had to run an alpha version of flash that I haven't looked or updated lately
<wrst> the 32 bit wrapped flush sucks
<wrst> thats on both ubuntu and arch
<wrst> I think possibly that broadcom wireless on 64bit may be a bit of a pain
<wrst> atleast on ubuntu
<cyberanger> 16GB ram and 3TB HDD, gonna have to use 64 bit when that arrives, made sure that wifi was a open chip type
<cyberanger> flash is always a pain, but it has worked, yes?
<cyberanger> the 64 bit alpha?
<wrst> yes and I think it may be in the wild now cyberanger not for sure
<wrst> you building a new system?
<cyberanger> wrst: will be, soon enough
<wrst> cool cyberanger that's a beast
<cyberanger> mini-itx more powerful and more compact than any other of my rigs
<cyberanger> quad core i5, 3.33 Ghz
<wrst> I have a mini-itx atom powered server I love that form factor
<wrst> nice cyberanger :)
<wrst> cyberanger: I've not had intel chips in a long time but new laptop has an i3 in it
<cyberanger> wrst: how many cores?
<wrst> 2
<wrst> wanting to go 4 but... just a little more money than I could get out with
<wrst> hang on i will get you a link
<cyberanger> and I've always had Intel chips personally (not that I don't like AMD, just the other chips work, wifi, video, audio, no hassle, and for that without a cost difference, why not)
<wrst> yes cyberanger i'm not so up on the video would have preferred NVIDIA but price once again
<wrst> http://www.amazon.com/A52F-XA4-15-6-Inch-Versatile-Entertainment-Laptop/dp/B004RCNS4W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1306331394&sr=8-4
<cyberanger> but it it's an intel video chip, it probally works
<cyberanger> wrst: nice
<wrst> that's what I know cyberanger along with the wireless and I like that
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> this is going to be a desktop, but since it's Mini-ITX it'll be travel sized
<wrst> so I am looking forward to a "just works" linux experience with it
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> what are you guys talking about this morning
<wrst> yeah cyberanger you will really like all that i think and 16GB of RAM not for sure what I woudl do with all of that
<wrst> vychune: hardware hardware hardware :)
<wrst> vychune: good morning
<cyberanger> and I'm seeing how I might be able to build a custom case for it, nice and compact, see about adding a keyboard (leave the mouse out, I have enough usb devices for that, and could probally find a touch pad or something)
<cyberanger> it wouldn't be a laptop, but it could head to linux confrences next year, and stuff like that
<wrst> cyberanger: get a keyboard with a touch pad built in?
<cyberanger> and plug in with no cable clutter
<cyberanger> well, I've not quite worked that out yet, with the hardware mod stage being worked over
<wrst> ahh :)
<cyberanger> yeah, not too sure where the ram will get used, exactly
<cyberanger> but between VirtualBox and Ramdisks, and other work, it will
<wrst> yeah I mean asssign 4GB of ram to a guest os how cool will that be?
<wrst> i do that some with vista on my VM on my desktop but you will still have 12GB left!
<vychune> at first i saw WMware lol isnt that hard to use
<wrst> vychune: ?
<wrst> ohh no I use virtual box vychune
<vychune> -ikr
<vychune> i tested bodhi linux on it a few days ago
<wrst> how is it?
<wrst> its ubuntu based?
<vychune> i like it
<vychune> idk think its *buntu based though let me check
<vychune> yes it isd
<vychune> http://www.bodhilinux.com/about.php
<cyberanger> vychune: VMWare isn't bad, but not as simple
<vychune> i didnt say it was bad
<vychune> im just lazy
<vychune> so i like VB
<wrst> vychune: i'm lazy too
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> MootBot: tell wrst he's lazy
<vychune> lol
<wrst> ha :)
<vychune> who's bot is locobot?
<vychune> is that the logger?
<cyberanger> vychune: one of two
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> wrst: it'll make squid fly
<wrst> ha ha yes
<vychune> ???????????
<cyberanger> having a pretty hughe ramdisk for for squid and perhaps some files for apache
<vychune> what is sqiud?
<cyberanger> an HTTP Caching Proxy
<vychune> oooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhh
<wrst> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squid_(software)
<vychune> thanks wrst
<cyberanger> it's useful
<cyberanger> but yeah, one bottleneck I can't do too much to fix is the internet
<cyberanger> but I can upgrade my lan at least
<cyberanger> Gigabit LAN
<cyberanger> and with it in Ram, no delay from HDD I/O
<Xpistos> what is going on home scrollnicks!
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<cyberanger> how's it going
<Xpistos> not bad, sleepy but not bad
<cyberanger> woot, just setup a transparent proxy, suprised I never did that before
<cyberanger> wrst: ok, thanks
<vychune> hey guys
<wrst> hey
<vychune> got the bot up?
<wrst> bah laptop fried been delayed
<vychune> WHAT HAPPENED?
<wrst> poor airflow the laptop is about 5 years old and had one of the first I think amd dual core processors in it always ran hot and sucked air from the bottom where you always had it laid so lasted much longer than i expected but not as long as I would have liked so I could have replaced it a little better than I did
<vychune> oh
<vychune> bummer dude
<vychune> get a netbook?
<wrst> no vychuneI use a notebook for a lot of stuff, and prefer a little more full size feel
<wrst> vychune: its one of these: http://www.amazon.com/A52F-XA4-15-6-Inch-Versatile-Entertainment-Laptop/dp/B004RCNS4W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1306331394&sr=8-4
<vychune> now that my friend is a laptop
<Lunch4Xpistos> hey cyberanger with the skype news recently, I may want to get a sip server going. Can I get away with a P3 on that?
<vychune> what's up my ninja lol
<wrst> vychune: its ok i woudl have preferred nvidia video, but i like the HDD space a lot
<vychune> oh ok
<orangeninja> sup homie
<wrst> hello orangeninja
<wrst> Lunch4Xpistos: how you doing?
<orangeninja> doing good, how about you guys?
<Xpistos> wrst: fair
<vychune> Lunch4Xpistos: got sum for me?
<Xpistos> aggrievation, sure. Have all you want
<Xpistos> I am working on day 4 with a migrane
<orangeninja> man I hate those Xpistos, hope it gets better for you soon
<Xpistos> thanks brother
<vychune> the pounding sensitivity to light gosh
<vychune> get well soon
<Xpistos> at least it has been moving
<vychune> moving? ouch
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst how come xubuntu 11.04 has unity too
<wrst> beats me linuxman410?
<wrst> didn't know it did, that's silly
<linuxman410> wrst there is a unity 2d out now
<wrst> yeah has been for a while QT based too which is interesting
<cyberanger> linuxman410: mistake?
<linuxman410> cyberanger what mistake
<cyberanger> xubuntu unity
<cyberanger> perhaps?
<linuxman410> cyberanger whhen i booted up it said something about unity the live cd
<cyberanger> but didn't actually boot unity?
<linuxman410> cyberanger no i do not guess but what are the icons on bottom
<linuxman410> cyberanger xubuntu has icons on the bottom now
<cyberanger> hrm
<cyberanger> Xpistos: perhaps, depends on the task, the load
<Xpistos> well I would need to assume 6 callers
<cyberanger> I'd be able to presume no, based on the motherboards ram limitation for common P3 boards
<cyberanger> or more accurately, a strech that seems unrealistic for 'on-air' quality
<Xpistos> roger
<Xpistos> we are a bit away from that need, but I want to proceed with that in mind
 * cyberanger nods
<cyberanger> wrst: http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFaq/SquidMemory
<cyberanger> plus the idea of a ramdisk cache, might give you an idea on some ram usage
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-26
<vychune> o/
<chris4585> I like how xchat likes to connect to freenode the second time I try running xchat
<cyberanger> Morning everyone
<cyberanger> chris4585: I like how when I try to run my client twice, it prompts me it's already running (and usually autoconnects
<cyberanger> real nice bit)
<vychune> morning
<wrst> morning vychune, cyberanger
<wrst> anybody have any trouble with the storms overnight?
<vychune> scared the shit outta me besides that nope
<vychune> had problem with my new dog though
<vychune> 400 dollars for hospital bills
<vychune> switching clients
<vychune> im bacccccccccccccccck
<vychune> but nobody else is lol
<cyberanger> wrst: what storms?
<wrst> you didn't feel them?
<wrst> or like me slept through them?
<cyberanger> they never got here, UT Medical Center, but not Maryville
<vychune> maryville?
<cyberanger> vychune_afk: yeah, Metro-Knoxville
<vychune_afk> oh ok
<vychune_afk> o/
<cyberanger> wrst: now we're getting rain
<wrst> thought you might... much?
<cyberanger> no, and short lived too
<wrst> that's good
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm counting down the minutes until laptop delivery
<cyberanger> cool
<cyberanger> wrst: did you see my squid memory usage link?
<cyberanger> part of where I see 16GB coming from
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> that's gonna be super
<cyberanger> esp. for confrences and such
<cyberanger> give a percieved bandwidth boost
<cyberanger> Part of why I'm building this extremely compact
<cyberanger> rivaling a laptop if I can
<wrst> cool
<cyberanger> it'll be a real nice carputer of sorts
<cyberanger> too
<cyberanger> I'm gonna have fun with this
<cyberanger> wrst: any fun plans for the laptop?
<wrst> cyberanger: not really other than just triple booting maybe quadruple booting
<cyberanger> that's all? nothing new for you?
<wrst> not really on the laptop i pretty much had the setup that works for me
<wrst> i do plan on giving Unity a little more of a shot
<wrst> also going to be nice to experience not having to fuss with hardware (hopefully)
<wrst> cyberanger: you have any suggestions? :)
<cyberanger> well, the hardware I didn't look for any issues that didn't stick out (none came to mind)
<wrst> me either one reason i went intel, on the chip as you said
<wrst> cyberanger: but you think of anything i need to tinker with?
<cyberanger> and my only other suggestion is grab unity, toss in blender, wait
<cyberanger> for perfection
<cyberanger> now for hardware, with what I saw, should be good
<wrst> cyberanger: oh yeah going to run unity, probably won't use it much
<cyberanger> wrst: instead using the CLI, Right? ;-)
<cyberanger> wrst: http://paste2.org/p/1437609
<wrst> ha ha pretty good cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger:  I am going to install Arch also so needless to say some CLI will be involved ;)
<cyberanger> "I got an answer that was completely accurate and totally irrelevant to my problem" I wonder how common that is
<cyberanger> but I love it (fits me rather well too, I can be a bit of a smart, um, smart something)
<wrst> no I never noticed ;)
<cyberanger> How'd the answer help you find the airport, well, I got an answer that was completely accurate and totally irrelevant to my problem, must have been the IBM building
<cyberanger> (the IBM building is really nice too, but to me it'd be too big a landmark for that area of atlanta)
<cyberanger> Arch, Ubuntu, one or two more linux OSes, hrm?
<cyberanger> what else
<wrst> cyberanger: win 7 will leave it
<cyberanger> in a VM?
<wrst> no will leave it as an option to boot for when i need it, since i will have a 640GB hard drive have plenty of room for all the above
<cyberanger> room, that seems like small potatos compared to my plans
<cyberanger> and also, how often do you plan to need it?
<cyberanger> Windows 7 on this laptop I mean
<cyberanger> wrst: this is more like it, thunder, hail
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> cyberanger: just got it
<wrst> well always needing to test something here and there with windows
<wrst> good to keep up to date on win stuff atleast
<cyberanger> wrst: in moderation I suppose
<cyberanger> 1 in 4 ratio would be better, care to quad boot OpenSUSE or Fedora then ;-)
<cyberanger> well, that was short too, worse to the south
<cyberanger> Xpistos: that was quick
<cyberanger> how goes it?
<wrst> cyberanger: probably going to put F15 on it also
<wrst> man win 7 still blows compared to...
<cyberanger> Crap which shall not be named
<wrst> well cyberanger it boots going to install ubuntu now :)
<cyberanger> you sure, arch could go first ;-)
<chris4585> I think the last few times I installed ubuntu ontop of arch it didn't recognize it in grub :/
<wrst> chris4585: it has no trouble now with it done it a few times :)
<chris4585> thats good
<wrst> grub 2 is starting to actually work as advertised now i don't need the documentation i wanted :)
<chris4585> grub2 still confuses me on the configuring part.. I liked the old menu file
<cyberanger> wrst: when did it not, honestly I never had an issue that was exclusive to grub2 (and I've been using Grub2 only features I'll need soon)
<wrst> early days it woudl pick other linuxes up but never get them right for me but now save fedora/opensuse its pretty decent
<wrst> and those may be better now
<cyberanger> and they're a bit oddball to me anyhow
<cyberanger> yum and grub, hrm....
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> yeah opensuse especially i think is a pile of junk, however fedora 15 and gnome 3 is pretty nice i have tried it out
<chris4585> wrst, it really is
<chris4585> I had it on my laptop while it was in beta and it was lovely
<chris4585> fedora 15 ^
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.collegehumor.com/picture/6499584/the-most-interesting-president-in-the-world
<pace_t_zulu> is f15 out? i thought it isn't out for a little bit
<pace_t_zulu> i stand corrected
<pace_t_zulu> i guess they don't invalidate torrents of old isos
<chris4585> yes fedora 15 is out
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-27
<vychune_afk> o/
<wrst> chris4585:  yes i think f15 is great and that's a pretty much vanilla G3 install
<chris4585> wrst, yeah, I liked it very much so, too bad fedora was able to offer this experience and ubuntu wasn't
<chris4585> I think ubuntu went with the very wrong choice
<chris4585> but who knows what unity will be like in a year or two from now
<wrst> chris4585: i think for now, but by the time the next LTS comes out I think will really be the indicator
<chris4585> yes!
<wrst> really 11.04 is just a test to see what needs to be done the LTS to me is the big deal if it sucks then "Houston we have a problem" or Isle of Man or whatever the case is
<chris4585> I honestly think its pretty obvious what needs to be fixed, the whole way categories were displayed was very uncomfortable to see and work with
<chris4585> gnome 3 really hit the spot with the way it did it
<chris4585> if gnome 3 had a few more options (by default) like global menu or to have the sidebar always show that would be great
<chris4585> its like both projects could have what it takes..
<wrst> chris4585: i really don't like the global menu so much personally
<wrst> its ok but I think that G3 with all the space they have the top of the bar have enough room for 10 menus and I think they should tweak that actually
<chris4585> I actually like it, that and the window controls
<wrst> I see the use of it i guess its more I'm not used to it really
<chris4585> it doesn't really affect me either way, I got use to the left windows controls in a week or so
<chris4585> I like them that way now
<chris4585> I find it annoying using windows now though since the controls are on the right...
<wrst> chris4585: that doesn't bother me at all I use my wifes mac xp at work ubuntu they are just window controls i either go to one side or the other
<chris4585> well at first it bothered me
<vychune> o/
<vychune> hey guys
<vychune> JUST STARTED MY OWN CHAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wrst> good morning everyone
<cyberanger> morning wrst
<wrst> morning cyberanger how you doing?
<cyberanger> not too bad
<cyberanger> further optimizing squid
<wrst> cool cyberanger i'm working on my laptop as I have a chance
<cyberanger> nice
<cyberanger> I've found some Content Distrubition Networks (like Akamai, for example) make Caching pointless, unfortunately
<cyberanger> which is a real pain, you get the same youtube video, same Windows Update, but they push it out as a unique URL each time, and it's either cached or it's not
<cyberanger> but if it is, it will never be used twice
<cyberanger> making it a real mess
<cyberanger> wrst: what is it your doing to the laptop?
<wrst> cyberanger: have ubuntu setup now getting arch setup then going to de bloat win 7 some
<cyberanger> de bloat windows, hrm
<cyberanger> Does 'rm -Rf /windows' not work? ;-)
<cyberanger> seems really sucessful here
<wrst> well you know get some out if possible and the battery works well did a install of arch all on battery because i forgot to plug in
<cyberanger> lol, for Arch I beleive that
<cyberanger> for Ubuntu, no way
<cyberanger> and winDOS, forget it
<wrst> well about 2 hours with arch you do a net install, well you should atleast
<cyberanger> (I know some cannot go without windows, I had to eat the cake once too, then I learned why it tasted so bad for cake)
<cyberanger> nice, all 2 hours on battery?
<wrst> yes but looks like i will be doing it again!
<wrst> for some reason arch won't login i have the user/pass right but it immediately logs out
<chris4585> wrst, can you run grub prompt and at the end of the kernel line add exec=/bin/bash
<chris4585> if you do so you should boot into root logged in
<chris4585> worth a shot anyway
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, recovery mode it
<wrst> will give that a go thank you :)
<cyberanger> if you can figure out the logout bit, might be less time (esp if you were to reinstall and have the same issue)
<cyberanger> ok, I think I've got this small CDN issue figured out
<chris4585> man I shouldn't of drank that monster last night, it took forever to get to sleep
<cyberanger> Monster vs Vodka, wonder what would win there
<chris4585> well vodka makes me sleepy
<wrst> no dice i will reinstall on AC power this time :)
<chris4585> wrst, that sucks
<wrst> chris4585: not too bad I'm at work just installing anyway as I have time won't delay much :)
<wrst> I know I set up root, I have been stupid and not done that before :)
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> um, well perhaps this is my security mindset, but isn't setting root up dumb
<cyberanger> compared to sudo
<chris4585> well with arch you kind of have to
<wrst> cyberanger: I eventually set up sudo but arch is designed to use root
<chris4585> I believe..
<wrst> chris4585: you are correct
<chris4585> yeah I do the same
<wrst> well chris4585 you could install sudo and set it up before you reboot but I wouldn't dare
<chris4585> yeah, well I gotta go, bbl
<cyberanger> wrst: so was debian (they tweaked the installer that 6 uses)
<cyberanger> but once sudo is going fine, I tweak the shadow for root
<cyberanger> and same effect
<cyberanger> worked in arch and debian, pre-6
<wrst> cyberanger: yes I never use root after the install
 * wrst attempts it again
<wrst> woot I'm in!
<electricus> wrst: woot indeed. that looks awesome
<wrst> electricus: I'm liking this having something that needs no additional proprietary drivers added :)
<electricus> that is awesome
<electricus> i thiink i need to get that adn sell my other camera
<electricus> somebody on amazon says the video is not clear.. what?
<electricus> this looks great even with low light
<electricus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TG5OPRbqcY
<electricus> the guy does say it has horrible battery life though
<cyberanger> wrst: good
<cyberanger> and yey, electricus arrived just in time
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> wish the store_url program in squid was simplier to grasp
<cyberanger> then again, I've learned all the simple stuff, time to press on
<cyberanger> anyone here dealt with squid in detail
<cyberanger> aware of the storeurlrewrite properties?
<electricus> cyberanger: i've never set up squid from scratch, but i've been using it in clearos for a few years and now untangle
<electricus> squid is for caching mostly isn't it?
<electricus> and dansguardian for content filtering
<wrst> electricus: you are the man if you can set up dansguardian :)
<electricus> not really.. the distro just does it for you :-)
<wrst> oh ok :)
<wrst> I've tried, I just used opendns to filter
<electricus> if you wanted more control .. you could set up untangle if you got an extra box to run it on
<electricus> it's my fav when it comes to firewall/proxy
<electricus> the lite (free) version does everything you need
<wrst> is it debian based still electricus?
<electricus> what i like about it above and beyone opendns is the virus/phishing/spyware/ad blocking and such
<electricus> eys
<wrst> I tried it out at one time
<electricus> yes
<wrst> ok that would be within the spirit of ubuntu-us-tn then :D
<electricus> yeah!
<electricus> i think i'm just going to start hanging out in here rather than #cooklug
<electricus> i'm sick of Igneous always being a 'you know what'
<wrst> Igneous is ok :)
<electricus> in ways he is.. i just need to cool off i guess
<electricus> when he said that i seriously need to check into seeing a doctor because i'm paranoid.. that was it
<wrst> well we have lots of paranoid people here don't we cyberanger :)
<orias> they're watching me again >_>
<cyberanger> there is dansguardian and then OSes with it, but it's not as hard as most think
<cyberanger> the issue is one can beat it still
<cyberanger> maybe I'm thinking of squidguard on some of that (same idea though, a filter is easy to setup, easy to beat)
<cyberanger> wrst: paranoid no, aware, yes
<wrst> ha ha ok that works cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not all conspiracies are just theroies, after all
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> (with how sophiscated the toy box is at some of the alphabet soup branches of the Gov't, can't say it's paranoia all the time anymore)
<cyberanger> and for electricus, it is chiefly a HTTP Caching Proxy
<cyberanger> but with it's ACL's and plugins, and with HAVP as a parent proxy, it can really do a ton more
<cyberanger> it can be used (as I am trying out now) as a transparent proxy, or others use it as a reverse proxy (setting it in front of web servers to reduce load and minimize the slashdot effect)
<cyberanger> wrst: for work, it's kinda nice that a ton of our stuff is repeat downloads
<cyberanger> just gotta do this to fix a design flaw (in order to cache it, at least)
<cyberanger> wrst: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/26/bypassing_skype_crypto/
<cyberanger> Xpistos: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/26/bypassing_skype_crypto/
<cyberanger> both of you might like that
<wrst> cyberanger: funny i was looking at something on the arch wiki about that subject i haven't read the article yet heading home and will there after going to do some tech support
<cyberanger> wrst: that research is pretty new, I heard rumors of it, and some theroies
<cyberanger> but no real proof in the mainstream till yesterday
<cyberanger> wonder what arch's wiki said
<vychune> hey guys
<vychune> i have a desktop HP that stops at bios post any ideas what may be wrong?
<cyberanger> vychune: usual culprits been checked, like proper seating of ram?
<vychune> ram is seated
<vychune> everything checke
<vychune> let me see if the ram is bad though
<electricus> well everyone have a great memorial day weekend!
<cyberanger> electricus: you too
<cyberanger> btw, squid by default is a caching http proxy
<cyberanger> but it highly flexable to other tasks
<vychune> wrst hows the bot?
<cyberanger> vychune: did the ram check?
<cyberanger> did you hear any POST beeps
<vychune> i couldnt even get anything out. the computer's (excuse my reverse racial slur) nigga rigged lol
<cyberanger> that makes Diag hard then, hrm
<vychune> yep
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-28
<wrst> vychune: the bot is on hold :)
<cyberanger> we ran out of WD-40
<cyberanger> so unless you want the bot to rust ;-)
<Svpernova09> Anyone familiar with LVM?
<orias> 0.0
<orias> :D
<orias> feeling the caffine?
<Svpernova09> doing scary shit :_X
<Svpernova09> proxmox:~# lvscan ACTIVE            '/dev/pve/swap' [4.00 GB] inherit ACTIVE            '/dev/pve/root' [96.00 GB] inherit ACTIVE            '/dev/pve/data' [930.00 GB] inherit
<Svpernova09> The file copy finished, so I wiped your drive
<Svpernova09> added it to LVM, extend the logical drive
<Svpernova09> extended proxmox:~# lvscan ACTIVE            '/dev/pve/swap' [4.00 GB] inherit ACTIVE            '/dev/pve/root' [96.00 GB] inherit ACTIVE            '/dev/pve/data' [930.00 GB] inherit
<Svpernova09> errr
<Svpernova09> I extended /dev/mapper/pve-data to 930gigs
<Svpernova09> now I'm extending the actual fs
<orias> and the other 500?
<orias> ahh
<Svpernova09> So this should make /var/lib/vz (where the VMs get stored) 930 gigs
<orias> nice
<Svpernova09> You're gonna have to recreate your VM :-/
<orias> 0.0
<Svpernova09> I don't think it's going to be able to be recoverd cause it's missing your home folder now
<orias> *awkward silence*
<orias> heh
<Svpernova09> idk
<Svpernova09> I may be able to do some magic
<orias> jk
<orias> its all good
<orias> i bet I can have it back to where it was in under 4 hours
<orias> from here arer the keys to wanna have a listen?
<orias> can you do a debian vm for me?
<orias> since you're going to recreate it anyways?
<Svpernova09> yeah if thats what you want I can do that
<orias> if nothing else, we can make a symlink from the backed upu data
<Svpernova09> I'm going to create you a new VM, and copy your data back to it.
<orias> to the new ~ mount
<orias> thats fine
<orias> root should be within / in the vm
<Svpernova09> This whole thing was really easy
<orias> and i can just remount and re symlink ~
<orias> thats the way it should be
<Svpernova09> you won't have to symlink or mount anything
<Svpernova09> it'll just be there..
<Svpernova09> before we had to link and moutn that way since it was a seperate drive
<Svpernova09> now it's just 1 drive
<Svpernova09> So the system sees a 1.3tb drive now
<Svpernova09> instead of a 500/1000
<Svpernova09> woot
<Svpernova09> check this out
<Svpernova09> http://pastebin.com/jWZiBRmC
<orias> BAD ASS!
<Svpernova09> I'm gonna boot your VM, and see if I can get into it
<Svpernova09> If I can create you a clean user, you can get in and snag your system conf stuff
<Svpernova09> that'll save you some time yea?
<Svpernova09> awww
<Svpernova09> it won't even boot :(
<orias> heh
<orias> give it time
<orias> she's been through a lot!
<Svpernova09> oh may have it
<orias> coolness
<orias> if nothing else, I have everything in ~ backed up, and i grabbed the 2 conf's i needed
<orias> everything else is just a LAMP away
<orangeninja> hey anyone up?
<chris4585> si
<orangeninja> hey chris
<chris4585> whats up?
<orangeninja> nothing much just hanging out.
<orangeninja> do you use beeps in irssi?
<chris4585> I don't really use irssi much, but no
<orangeninja> what do you use? xchat?
<chris4585> yeah
<orangeninja> been trying to find how to set up irssi to beep whe someone types orangeninja ....lol'
<orangeninja> Hell I don't know if it is even possible
<chris4585> you would think it is
<chris4585> cyberanger, would know
<orangeninja> yeah, I'll ask him next time he is around
<orangeninja> where are you at chris4585
<orangeninja> ?
<chris4585> Florida
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I used to live in Kingston
<orangeninja> where are you at chris4585 that's right i remeber talking to you about that before
<chris4585> I'm kind of the odd ball I guess, I can't really contribute living in FL but I love this channel
<orangeninja> well, i don't see why you can't stay....lol. guess you came here long before you moved
<chris4585> yeah I came in when it was dead in here about 3 years ago
<orangeninja> yeah, I figured that.
<orangeninja> do you go to FL room any?
<chris4585> I tried once but its just not the same
<orangeninja> lol, is it real busy?
<chris4585> actually it was probably about the same as this channel
<chris4585> its been a while
<orangeninja> why did you go to florida? work?
<chris4585> I had to go where my parents go lol
<orangeninja> lol, ahhhh well that is a good reason.
<vychune> gooood moooorning
<cyberanger> chris4585: it can be done
<cyberanger> setting beeps for irssi can be done
<vychune> o/
<vychune> cyberanger
<vychune> you home
<wrst> hello everyon
<wrst> hello everyone
<chris4585>  hey wrst
<cyberanger> orangeninja: irssi beep is doable
<cyberanger> wrst:
<cyberanger> electricus:
<cyberanger> and anyone else I metioned the squid issue to, I found part of the issue is their servers are not set for the correct time
<cyberanger> and set with no-cache
<cyberanger> so the storeurl rules are screwed on that, since the clock flucuates a great deal
<cyberanger> vychune didn't really stay long enough for an answer, shame
<cyberanger> orangeninja: what is your terminal?
<cyberanger> vychune: I'm not home, I'm here ;-)
<orangeninja> cyberanger: sorry I missed that I am on irssi gnome terminal 2.30.2
<cyberanger> orangeninja: no beep?
<cyberanger> vychune_: I'm not home, I'm here ;-)
<vychune_> lol
<orangeninja> nope, not yet
<vychune_> whats going on guys?
<cyberanger> orangeninja: run 'echo -e "\007"'
<orangeninja> nothiong much vychune_
<cyberanger> and let me know if it flashes, beeps or anything
<orangeninja> in irssi or terminal/
<orangeninja> ?
<cyberanger> terminal
<cyberanger> we wanna see what the terminal does, since it's the same sort of signal irssi will send the underlying terminal
<cyberanger> (most of the howtos don't metion this bit, but I find it saves some debugging)
<orangeninja> didn't seem to do anything.
<cyberanger> orangeninja: at all?
<orangeninja> nope
<orangeninja> in case I did it wrong I did both ways...
<orangeninja> orangeninja@orange-crush:~$ echo -e "\007"
<orangeninja> orangeninja@orange-crush:~$ 'echo -e "\007"'
<cyberanger> yeah, first time (used single quotes to signify it as code to run, since double quotes were in the code)
<cyberanger> orangeninja: I can see that being a few things
<cyberanger> try loading the kernel module 'pcspkr' which is the beep speaker
<cyberanger> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<orangeninja> ok
<orangeninja> sudo: modprob: command not found
<orangeninja> apt-get modprob?.....lol
<cyberanger> modprobe
<cyberanger> e
<cyberanger> you left out a letter
<cyberanger> :-)
<orangeninja> ok I fixed it. still nothing...
<cyberanger> by 'still nothing' I take it you re-ran the echo command above?
<orangeninja> yes
<cyberanger> xset b 100
<cyberanger> (sorry, gotta go down the list, they tried very hard to DISABLE this in karmic, that's why I'm trying to get this first, then irssi after)
<orangeninja> ok i ran that
<cyberanger> and any sucess?
<orangeninja> nothing happened again.....sorry
<vychune> http://www.talkshoe.com/tc/97885
<cyberanger> orangeninja: perhaps I forgot (or presumed it was implied) to metion that you need to also set the terminal beep in the gnome-terminal profile
<cyberanger> and that still might not be enough
<cyberanger> people have joked about this being an 8 mile process (my version isn't stock ubuntu, part of why it's not that bad)
<orangeninja> how do you do that?
<cyberanger> right click on the terminal, and in the menu, look for profile
<cyberanger> it'll open a new dialog box, with a bunch of properties
<cyberanger> and one of them will be a checkbox with terminal bell
<orangeninja> yep terminal bell checked
<cyberanger> ugh
<orangeninja> i know....
<cyberanger> orangeninja: sorry here, I'm on a timecrunch, that's what's really irratiting
<orangeninja> that's ok, buddy. I appreciate you trying
<cyberanger> is I can see this point it's gonna be shooting down the 8 mile long road
<cyberanger> orangeninja: when are you on, I don't mind another time, just sorta deadlined
<orangeninja> I have to go into work until 0230 anyway. So maybe I can get back on this tomorrow or something..
<orangeninja> no worries I appreciate it cyberanger
<cyberanger> primary focus must be meeting that deadline, I'm still chatting on IRC, just gotta think on one task
<cyberanger> orangeninja: 24-26 hours from now?
<orangeninja> yea, prob at least
<cyberanger> if we can do it sooner, swell, just figure that's my soonest within your routine (at least what I can tell by when your on)
<orangeninja> yeah, i might get on earlier tomorrow, but I got a couple of family tings to take care of first. why I usually am not on until later when son and wife go to bed.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-29
<vychune> hey guys
<cyberanger> vychune: hey
<vychune> im in need of diag help
<vychune>  on the back of my comp im getting...
<vychune> (a) (B) (C) D
<vychune> D being orange
<vychune> and the power light is orange and blinking
<electricus> i just installed the latest ubuntu.. i'm actually really liking it.. even with the new unity desktop
<electricus> wow.. default desktop now is almost entirely mac.. i think i'm just going to set it up like that
<orias> :)
<orias> I haven't tried it yet
<orias> we're using unity on the netbook, but its a bit old... dunnop how much I'd like it on the desktop
<electricus> i'm going to try out macbuntu
<vychune> its good
<electricus> cool
<electricus> it's pulling in a lot of natty distro packages
<electricus> i hope it doesn't break a bunch of stuff ;-)
<electricus> vychune: do you know how to turn off the unity bar on the left and have the mac panel load at the bottom by default?
<vychune> no
<electricus> the script finished successfully and i pretty much have it going
<vychune> i dont use defalut ubuntu
<electricus> ok
<electricus> ah.. it installed 'docky'.. so i just put that in my startup applications
<electricus> cool
<electricus> this is sweert
<electricus> sweet
<electricus> this is totally like mac now.. even with the pulldowns at the top when active window
<electricus> i got a friend whos a big mac guy and was asking me if i could turn a pc he has into mac..
<electricus> this would do pretty much for him
<vychune> mac4lin waas but macbuntu is the shit
<cyberanger> hey Unit193
<cyberanger> Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee LoCo
<Unit193> Eh... So much for staying in the background...
<Unit193> Howdy cyberanger
<cyberanger> Unit193: small channel, things stand out, even on a busy memorial weekend offline
<cyberanger> Unit193: anything we can help with, feel free to ask
<cyberanger> wrst: just setup quassel in a VM
<cyberanger> might try and get work using it for office communications
<Unit193> cyberanger: I just came to look for UbotuTN (And couldn't just part...)
<cyberanger> UbotuTN, long time since I heard that bot's name metioned
 * cyberanger wonders if binarymutant is planning to bring it back
<Unit193> Me and a friend were playing with Kubotu in #kubuntu-offtopic , but he got kicked off. We did a test setup in my test channel (And I googled to learn all about it)
<cyberanger> I'm more eggdrop myself, but after seeing ubotutn in action, I got to like the rbot platform
<Unit193> I should play with eggdrop... (I have Supybot with a few fun additions)
<cyberanger> can't think if I've used supybot
<cyberanger> wrst: what was your python irc bot callet?
<cyberanger> called?*
<Unit193> cyberanger: Supybot is the main ubottu. (Maybe I should stop trolling your LoCo?)
<cyberanger> that's right, figured I heard of it and saw it
<cyberanger> just couldn't place it
<cyberanger> and before you stop trolling, you gotta start trolling ;-)
<cyberanger> being a friendly IRC user is all your guilty of so far, and that's the idea
<Unit193> I'm trolling because I'm not even in this state :O (But I do share a few channels with leia)
<cyberanger> so your not a member, your not trolling atm in our book
<cyberanger> I'm pretty sure the op won't mind
<Unit193> Heh! Good one!
<cyberanger> if your civil, your welcome, we're simple like that
<cyberanger> (I'd like to think that's southern hospitatily, but I was raised in PA, what do I know)
<cyberanger> the thing I like about eggdrop is it doesn't have much limits, if you take the time to try and config it
<cyberanger> but that has tradeoffs
<cyberanger> some bots while more narrow in what they do, seem to be simplier to get it running, working on that task
<Unit193> darkbot is another one I know of (I don't know programming, so that may make it harder)
<cyberanger> more of a sysadmin than a programmer, small crossover, but not a ton
<cyberanger> so I get that
<cyberanger> seems if you put the effort, ask the right questions, the right way, pretty much anything is possible
<cyberanger> unfortunately, sometimes I stop and wonder if the effort is worth the reward
<Unit193> Just to let you know, I'm part of the #ubuntu-us-oh group (We just lost paultag...)
<cyberanger> I think I've met some members before, SELF 2009, ALF 2009, Fosscon RIT 2010
<cyberanger> wonderful state, loved cedar point @ sandusky
<Unit193> I have only been there once...
<Unit193> It was GREAT!
<wrst> cyberanger:  suppy bot
<cyberanger> wrst: before that?
<cyberanger> thought you had two
<cyberanger> you've used
<cyberanger> Unit193: I was more between Connueat, OH and Erie, Pa, in PA
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-20
<Unit193> Juzzy: Welcome back.
<Juzzy> hah thx
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to #ubuntu-us-tn the Tennessee Ubuntu Loco team | Ubuntu 13.04 and Debian 7.0 Released! | Visit our website http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org/ | TN Loco forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259 | Team wiki: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<wesleystout> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wesleystout
<chris4585> I liked that ssd so much I bought another..
<wesleystout> ha ha chris4585, nice
<chris4585> yeah, just for windows unfortunately
<chris4585> but its what I need to game
<wesleystout> sounds like heavy duty gaming
<chris4585> it should handle anything I throw at it
<wesleystout> yes I would think so :)
<chris4585> how are you wrst
<wrst> ha ha well my internet is crummy have people on the way tomorrow morning hopefully
<wrst> then will take me two more days to get the new modem in bridged mode
<chris4585> sounds like a pain
<wrst> yes
<wrst> they install those silly modem/routers even when you have a router and don't need that and won't put them in bridged mode
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> i guess you could feed that straight into a switch and be fine, but when the modem is locked down that doesn't help either
<chris4585> yeah that sucks
<wrst> yeah so it will be fun but the local guys are real nice just probably not the best equipped to fix internet issues :)
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> I'm fairly happy with the modem we have
<chris4585> wrst, in bridge mode the modem is just a gateway for the router?
<wrst> chris4585: yes I think that's it, it more or less just acts like a modem that way :)
<chris4585> I may do that eventually
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-21
 * wrst wonders if Omnifrog is out planting or weeding or whatever he does
<Omnifrog> actually I just came in for lunch a bit ago !
<Omnifrog> I've been building pretend fences today
<wrst> Omnifrog: pretend fences?
<Omnifrog> yeah, heh.
<Omnifrog> They are just bamboo poles and string but to the deer they look like fences
<wrst> if it works it works
<wrst> afternoon chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<chris4585> wrst, I'm alright, you?
<wrst> doing pretty well
<chris4585> nice
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-22
<Omnifrog> this was just fun to watch   http://www.wimp.com/paintingtechniques/
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks, power surge
<Unit193> Hah.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-24
<wrst> Unit193: you happen to be lurking around?
<Unit193> wrst: Nope.
<wrst> ha busted
<wrst> Unit193: I think cyberanger mentioned this a few days ago so probably should have asked if he was around, but I think the thought was a bot or something that would alert in channel if a new forum post or something along those lines had happened is that very difficult of a project?
<wrst> just noticed a post from feb. and I never check the forums
<Unit193> Sounds like you'd want an RSS bot, I've got got a couple that can do that too, let me check something with the feeds.
<wrst> ahh ok I will do some reading on that Unit193 don't go to any trouble and I think cyberanger may have been on the trail of that already actually, that's probably why the idea popped in my head :)
<Unit193> Too late, already done. :P
<Unit193> I mean, clearly I'd wait for him before I'd add it to me bot and join here.
<Unit193> (http://ubuntuforums.org/external.php?type=RSS2&forumids=259 in case you didn't see.)
<wrst> cool Unit193
<Unit193> Sadly, mail-archive hasn't picked up your mailing list.
<cyberanger> wrst: actually what I was suggesting was tearing down the wordpress install for what chugalug has done
<cyberanger> using the mailing list to drive the content
<cyberanger> take that a step further with a bot to catch channel traffic and pull the rss feed on the forum
<cyberanger> but that's a valid point, have the same bot alert for the rare post on ml or bb
<cyberanger> and ignore itself when it generates dynamic content for the site (lest it loop)
<Unit193> 0_o
<wrst> ahh ok I knew that idea didn't just pop in my head cyberanger :)
<Omnifrog> I started clearing a corridor into this mess today  http://i.imgur.com/vzAAhtJ.jpg
<wrst> Omnifrog\POND: and I was complaining about weeding shrubs this afternoon
<Unit193> I think I may take his over that, though. :P
<wrst> good point
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-25
<cyberanger> Omnifrog\POND: where's that photo at?
<wrst> web Omnifrog
<wrst> arrr
<wrst> wb Omnifrog
<wrst> silly autocorrect
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> a bit sore this morning :\
<Omnifrog> cyberanger, that photo in the woods is about a mile into the woods behind the house
<wrst> too much work?
<Omnifrog> between the woods and the garden, yeah
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: nice
<cyberanger> reminded me of a peice of lake fontana
<Omnifrog> the garden is just getting started http://i.imgur.com/aRCDXK9.jpg
<Omnifrog> the pic in the woods was taken on the ridge seen in the distance in the garden pic
 * wrst just keeps on spending money at lowes nad has very little to show for it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-05-26
 * wrst should be careful when unplugging his laptop
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> hey wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-21
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
<Unit193> Howdy, elacheche.
<Omnifrog> hiya wrst, Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> Omnifrog: all going well?
<wrst> and Unit193?
<Unit193> Selected good coffee today, so yes? :D
<Omnifrog> I'm up to my eyeballs in wiki spam >:-|
<Unit193> No spammers have found my wiki, but I don't advertise it either.
<Omnifrog> the radio stations wiki got hit pretty hard for some time before anyone caught it
<Omnifrog> grrr
<wrst> that does NOT sound fun :\
<Omnifrog> it's really not :(
<Omnifrog> this wiki has been around for almost a decade so cleaning it up has to be done carefully
<Omnifrog> there's a lot of station history in there
<wrst> ouch
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-22
<elacheche> Unit193, Hello :)
<elacheche> Hey guys!
<Unit193> He lives!
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-05-25
<Unit193> So, "forked" a bot using the cinch framework.  Fairly easy to change, but not always the easiest to get what function it wants, that could be partly that I don't know the language. (Commenting here, someone used to have a cinch bot.)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-05-21
<Ikie900> Hi
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-05-23
<netritious> howdy! tgif!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-25
<minasota> anyone working on anything new or interesting?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-27
<minasota> 6 days of command line only... Using tmux to serve all my cl needs.
<minasota> I'm confident in time I can be more productive on far less resources once I learn/remember all keybindings
<minasota> It's also nice to browse the web and see just the content I'm interested in without all the distractions
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-05-29
<wrst> minasota: but what about the cat videos?
<cyberanger> wrst: vlc can play on the framebuffer ;-)
<minasota> wrst: or the squirrel water skiing?
<cyberanger> minasota: working on federated voip
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-05-22
 * Unit193 shamefully links https://ohiolinux.org/call-for-presentations/ here.
 * cyberanger shamelessly links https://ohiolinux.org/call-for-presentations/ here.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-05-24
<wrst> Unit193: would they let me present? :)
<Unit193> wrst: I don't see why you wouldn't be able to.
<wrst> other than I have nothing to say :P
<Unit193> Sure you can't come up with something?
<wrst> Ha ha something.... I would have to go to Ohio also
<Unit193> Nothing wrong with Ohio, well except the drivers...
<wrst> ha ha same as TN... just a bit out of my normal commute
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-22
<netritious> aaaaand I'm back...
<netritious> how's everyone?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-23
<Unit193> netritious: Hello!
<netritious> hey there Unit193!
<netritious> about to head home :/
<netritious> will bb tomorrow though! :)
<Unit193> Don't like heading home? :3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-05-25
<Omnifrog> weeeee!Tux Racer teached me a skill
